
Italy issues a nationwide Uber ban - crivabene
https://www.theverge.com/2017/4/7/15226400/uber-italy-ban-court-ruling
======
m-j-fox
It's fashionable to hate on Uber these days. But does anyone really want to go
back to the bad old days of taxis? No thank you Italy.

~~~
stryk
What's wrong with taxis? Genuine question. Won't a taxi cab get you to where
you need to go just the same? They may not have an app, but you can probably
use your phone to call them.

~~~
SteveNuts
Leaving the bar at 2:00am, trying to find a number for a cab company, calling
their dispatch and communicate your location, then you hope the taxi actually
shows up (you have no idea how long it will take, or if they actually will
show up at all), being pressured to pay in cash because their credit card
reader is "broken", and not knowing how much the total will be until you
arrive...

There's a huge list of reasons why Uber is nice to have, taxis and Uber are
not even close.

~~~
Markoff
where do you live that taxi companies don't have there yet apps? heck wet have
already aggregators so you don't need bunch of apps

so what's benefit for user? all i see at Uber is avoiding taxes and breaking
competition by ignoring regulation which is why they are not that big in EU

------
draw_down
Won't they just... continue to operate? Seems like that's how they tend to
handle this sort of situation.

~~~
dingo_bat
Can confirm. I'm in Bangalore, and a few months ago the city banned Uber pool.
The next day Uber sent out an email "all pool rides are now ₹49". They
eventually got the order overturned in a couple of weeks (by suing the city I
guess). But they never stopped operating.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Governments could always require ISPs in a country to blackhole DNS to Uber's
API endpoints. Or blackhole traffic to their netblocks.

Uber is not above reproach.

------
Safety1stClyde
What is Uber except for a kind of insane taxi hailing system?

Here today, gone tomorrow!

~~~
crivabene
A taxi hailing system valued 70 billion.

~~~
Markoff
myspace was also valued pretty high in past, so was Yahoo

i can live without Uber, there are tons of LEGAL alternatives respecting local
laws, we don't really need this bully company

